# achatina tank sizes



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

Hello, 
I am thinking of getting some achatinas but I cannot find any information on tank sizes. 

I would like to get some achatina fulicas and achatina achatina.

What tank size requirements does a snail of each species need per snail.


----------



## retics100 (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rule of Thumb Snail Calculator

Here is a great tool for calculating tank size.
I've got a few species of achatina, including 3 adult a.achatina, they are great snails, very majestic! 
Any other help needed please feel free to get in touch


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

The snail calculator is a good base guide to go on but I would say if you can give more space then go for it, and give them lots of branches and things to explore so they can make the best of the space. Tigers are particularly slow growing so its worth mulling over a smaller than adult size enclosure to start with if you have them from babies, makes it easier to keep track of them rather than them getting swallowed up in all that space!

You also need to factor in heating with tank size, the bigger the tank the stronger or larger the mat is going to need to be to hold the best ambient temperatures, especially for tigers which do best at higher temperatures than fulica. Planning ahead and investing in some cheap digital thermometers with probes (not the dial type ones, very inaccurate), to monitor tank temps and working out methods of helping maintain good steady levels like backing the mat with polystyrene or bubblewrap can save a lot of headaches in the colder weather.

Storage boxes make great tanks with a little drilling or melting of holes for ventilation, a row along the top and in the lid then at just above substrate level will help keep up a good air flow. A dish of water near the heat source will help keep humidity up for the tigers alongside misting, not needed so much for the fulica which can suffer from excess humidity level. Of course all water dishes must be shallow enough that they cannot drown, and preferably not hard stone ones that are more likely to lead to injury if they fall. Snails often fall, or randomly let go of the tank lid. :roll:


----------

